# Replacing the floor in my boat.



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Do you guys think this needs replaced? The floor had carpet on it, but I'm going to go with something thats easy to clean. The deck is going to be one side sanded 1/2" plywood treated, but I'm unsure whether to just paint it or find some kind of non slip covering. Any ideas?


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

if u want cleanable and nonslip u could always use skateboarders tape or sometype of self adhesive step strips basicly sandpaper strips.

and that wood looks perfectly fine droper in da water and fish on LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

west marine has a roll on non-skid. im sure there's plenty of others out there. if it was me id go with something like that. i owned boats with carpet decks and fiberglass non-skid decks. i will always go with the non-skid. its just so much easier to clean. hit it with a scrub brush on a handle, get a couple of buckets of water out of the lake and wash it down. its nice and clean by the time your back to the ramp.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Once you get the plywood decking down (and I would go with 3/4" ) you could use something like a rhino liner or similar for a nonskid yet easily cleanable surface. Also if you use the rubber type coating you wouldn't have the extra expense of sanded plywood. Even an epoxy floor paint with silica sand mixed in would give a good nonskid yet cleanable surface. Just my 2 cents. 

Also be careful of putting treated wood against the aluminum (if your boat is aluminum) Some of the chemicals they pressure treat wood with will coorode aluminum and some alloys. Be sure to find out from a professional.

Huntinbull


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

huntinbull makes a good point about rhino lining or line x, even when that stuff is super wet its still non stick, my father just had some installed on his new truck and that stuff is awsome, u could also go the route of buying Herculiner, roll on DIY and its just as good as rhino or lin x. heres a link for it, ive used that on some of my mini trucks ive built and its stood up to major abuse.

http://www.herculiner.com/product_info.html


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. When I said treated, I meant I was going to treat it with Thomsons or something like that. A guy at work also told me about the roll on stuff from West Marine, so I'll be looking into that as well. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

use exterior plywood as the glue used to make it is waterproof . and they sell vinyl flooring for boats . most lunds use it . slip and hook proof.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Van, I never thought about an extierior plywood.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That'll buff out.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is what has worked for me. Quality exterior 3/4 " plywood , after cutting to size , coat with several THIN coats of poly-urethane. Resist the temptation to gob in on. Allow 24 hours to dry between these coats. If done properly the floor will NEVER rot out again. Pay special attention to the sides when coating also.

Used this method the third time I had to replace floor in 14' Sylvan boat. The last I heard that flooring was going on its 18th year and still strong as the day I installed it.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys, I have the same type of project and was wondering about using herculiner. Also was wondering about effectiveness of using PU verses epoxy for coating the wood, PU seems easier to use and a lot less $$, think it would also work on a transom?


----------

